# Video Camera??



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's the Cannon hv30
And the s1000 
I have been looking at.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just grab something like the 60d or 70d. They will also give you amazing photo quality. One of these mixed with a handle is great for shooting video in full HD


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I second that... I'm looking for a used 5D MKII myself. Ideally $1000 or so and a killer camera for both video and photography.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Those are DSLRs. At least when I looked them up they were. Even though they are good quality I was kind of looking along the lines of a dedicated video camera. If there is no difference what so ever I mean I would get it since it takes good stills too, but if there is ANY difference I would want a Video camera only.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

You might want to check out the Pocket Cinema camera

Blackmagic Design: Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I think your price point is right in-between really nice handycams and professional quality stuff, which bottoms out around $1500.

On another note, when I typed in "best camcorders 2013" into google, the first site listed the Drift HD Ghost as #5 on its list. I just thought that was plain impressive.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The drift has the ability to focus through the fisheye angle, there is an option on visual angles with it.... Great camera


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed by this one and it's only 800ish. Is this something that would have good image stability and low light performance and zoom. From what I can see it is everything I want. Supposedly the low light is good. 

Sony HDR-PJ580V Review

I understand the helmet cams have the same capabilities as the regular video cameras, but I want a full fledged camera. I want a good amount of zoom, ability to change lenses, review my footage. I already have a Hero2. I am not interested in a helmet cam. No offense to them. Just not me right now. 

thanks again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Those are DSLRs. At least when I looked them up they were. Even though they are good quality I was kind of looking along the lines of a dedicated video camera. If there is no difference what so ever I mean I would get it since it takes good stills too, but if there is ANY difference I would want a Video camera only.


The difference is the DSLR has much better lenses and sensors. But you lose out in form factor. If video quality is your ultimate objective then I think a DSLR is the cheapest way to get it...


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

DSLR, coming from a kid in college with a soon to be communications major I've held and used them all and your best bet honestly is a DSLR, super cheap, durable, good video and pictures. Through it on a Cam Caddie and your solid. At least that's what I do.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mirrorless. 

panasonic or maybe the olympus if you want weatherproofing..


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I ended up getting that HDR-PJ. For me it sounded like a great deal and exactly what I wanted. It was only 800 and got an extra battery and stabilizing handle for 930.

Thanks for all the input though.


----------

